# Hinge Jig and Lockset Installation Kit



## joeybob (Oct 23, 2009)

I am going to replace all the doors in my house and do not want to remove the existing door trim. Thus, I am looking at installing blank doors. 

Can anyone recommend a good hinge jig and lockset installation kit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi joeybob

I have the one below,it comes with every thing you need and a real plus you can use it for all the hinges you want to put in place plus it comes with a great router bit that can be used for other jobs..that way you don't need to put in the box when your done hanging the doors...one jig for many jobs like small boxes or hanging doors on some cabinets you made,, 

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit: Home Improvement

Most new doors come with the hole for the door handle/lock asm. so it should be duck soup to hang the new doors..

Just in case your doors don't have the holes in place
http://www.amazon.com/Kwikset-138-I...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1256573717&sr=1-1

=========



joeybob said:


> I am going to replace all the doors in my house and do not want to remove the existing door trim. Thus, I am looking at installing blank doors.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hinge jig and lockset installation kit?


----------



## joeybob (Oct 23, 2009)

Fantastic. Thanks Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi joeybob

Your welcome,, to use the templates on the smaller jobs/hinges just use your brass guides..to move in the router bit.. and remove the red plastic knobs with a Allen hex key.

=======



joeybob said:


> Fantastic. Thanks Bob!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

joeybob said:


> I am going to replace all the doors in my house and do not want to remove the existing door trim. Thus, I am looking at installing blank doors.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good hinge jig and lockset installation kit?


Hi joeybob - I've got the Milescraft set that Bob recommended. Works pretty well. Couple of places were to deep for the bearing bit so, like Bob said, just substitute a ,5/8 I think, bushing.
I use the Irwin kit for the locksets. Think it run about $12 at HD.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Note--- joeybob

The Milescraft jig it held in place with LITTLE nails,,I use the tool below to hold the little nails for me,,I don't recall the right name for the tool  but doctors use them all the time...

They sure save my fingers ,,,I do use them all the time on the short nails and screws, they let me see what I doing or to say trying to do..

=======


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

hemostats..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Thanks  That's what I tough but it sounded nasty  like they used on Harry's pile duck thing... hahahaha

http://www.hobbytool.com/hemostatforceps.aspx
===========


BigJimAK said:


> hemostats..


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi joeybob
> 
> I have the one below,it comes with every thing you need and a real plus you can use it for all the hinges you want to put in place plus it comes with a great router bit that can be used for other jobs..that way you don't need to put in the box when your done hanging the doors...one jig for many jobs like small boxes or hanging doors on some cabinets you made,,
> 
> ...



hi Bob

that door lock kit is pretty nice but a little expensive. i have a elcheapo plastic one i got from somewhere that came with the holesaw and spade bit for the latch.


----------

